# [mpeg4] pas dans portage ?

## bosozoku

Bonsoir,

je souhaite utiliser xvidcap avec mpeg4 car avec le 1 ou 2, les fps sont trop rapides !

D'après le man :

 *Quote:*   

> --fps <fps>
> 
>        Specifies the number of frames to be captured per second.  This  parameter
> 
>        accepts  floating  point  values,  which allows for very low capture rates
> ...

 

Avec --fps 24, ça marche mais c'est pas beau (on dirait que je suis flash...)

Je voudrais avec --fps 10, il me faut donc mpeg4 alors j'ai installé mpeg4ip mais ce n'est pas ça apparement. Il detecte pas mpeg4, des idées ?

----------

## razer

Ben il y toujours les codecs non natifs win32, je sais que mencoder les exploite sans trop de soucis : c'est l'ebuild w32codecs de mémoire.

Sinon tu as aussi la ffmpeg, qui normalement crée des videos compatibles mpeg4

/edit

je ne sais si j'ai bien comris ce que tu souhaites faire, mais si c'est de la capture d'images de video tu peux aussi utiliser mplayer.

La commande s'apparente alors à :

```
mplayer -noaspect -noautosub -nortc -vo png:z=5 -nosound -ss {imagededébut} -frames {nbframes} {tavideo}
```

----------

## Starch

Si je ne m'abuse MPEG4 est une spécification, implémentée par exemple par ffmpeg. C'est ce que normalement tu dois installer.

----------

## bosozoku

ffmpeg est déja installé, il y'a un moyen de savoir si je peux utiliser mpeg4? 

Je tente d'installer win32codecs. Oui en fait mon but est de "filmer" mon écran, avec xvidcap c'est possible mais il utiliser mpeg1 ou 2 et les fps sont vachement limitées, résultat la vidéo est beaucoup trop rapide.

Je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça avec mplayer, vais regarder ça ! (mais le man est trop long alors pour trouver les options qu'il faut...)

----------

## blasserre

pourquoi ne pas capturer en mpeg1/2 puis réencoder ensuite en mpeg4 ?

en changeant éventuellement le video rate pour ralentir la video

je pense qu'au final tu obtiendras un fichier plus propre et léger

(encodage double passe avec bitrate variable)

tout ceci est très théorique, et je n'ai pas d'outils à te proposer sous linux

mais si on arrive à le faire sous windows....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NiLuJe

Perso, je n'ai _jamais_, réussi à faire marcher la capture mpeg4 avec xvidcap ... Tu peux chercher dans le bugzilla, y'a un ebuild qui utilise le tree ffmpeg interne à xvidcap, ça marchait un poil mieux chez moi, mais j'ai jamais réussi à finaliser un truc .. :/

----------

## Darkael

bosozoku, une façon peut-être plus simple est de ne pas faire d'encodage en direct, et de faire une capture qui sort des images, par exemple:

```

xvidcap --file "capture-%04d.xwd" etc.

```

C'est plus rapide et ça marche tout le temps, mais par contre ça demande de l'espace disque. Pour transformer ça en video tu peux regarder ce tutorial:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350087.html

(vu que tu as imagemagick, pour la partie conversion des images tu peux utiliser mogrify)

----------

## bosozoku

Je te remercie KarnEvil vais looker tout ça.

----------

## navidson

je sais pâs si ca peut t aider mais regarde du coté de ogmrip.sf.net/ebuilds , ya un ebuild pour le support de x264 dans mplayer........

----------

